# What to do with this "rescue" horse?



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

It's tough to suggest anything frankly. It's a bad situation and I totally understand your frustration. I'd suggest to contact local rescues to see what they can offer. I know the cases when the rescue takes such horses in. Well, sometime private people take such horses (I'm an example), but he sounds to be pretty small and tough, and with this economy it's probably hard to find a place. Sorry that I'm not any help. :-(

And you can also post your story at FHOTD and local forums (if any) - may be someone will be interested to step in!


----------



## Whipple (Feb 2, 2009)

How about sell him for the cost to geld, then give the money back once they show proof that he was gelded.
Otherwise, the most you can do is have a written agreement and hope that the new owners will.


----------



## KTSpeedhorse (Mar 10, 2009)

I know here that there are some vets that will geld for free if you have a good reason. You should call the livestock office where your at and see if there is any assistance. I would just get on the phone to all of the vets first, then put him out on craigslist as a grade gelding for free to a good home. These people sound like some jerks that did the same to my dad years ago.....good luck.


----------



## LeahKathleen (Mar 5, 2009)

Yeah, I'm sort of at a loss of what to do... so frustrating. -.-


----------



## Trissacar (Apr 19, 2009)

Do you have the old owners numbers. You could send the police after them.


----------



## LeahKathleen (Mar 5, 2009)

I don't have any way of contacting the previous owners.

Also, Whipple, I am worried that the cost to geld is more than he is worth at all... :\


----------



## DixiesPaintedNova (Nov 18, 2008)

Well depending on where you live in texas....I would suggest that you give him to the Houston SPCA, since they would geld him and take care of all of his needs. He also wouldn't go to a "non-horsey" folk home, as the SPCA checks on the foster parents or the adoptive parents.

Just suggestion, really hope this helps....Heck i might even want him. lol.


----------



## stacieandtheboys (Jan 6, 2009)

Where in Texas are you gals? I am in Abilene


----------



## close2prfct (Mar 9, 2009)

Check with your local stock yards, feed stores see if there is anyone they know that gelds. Sometimes old ranchers tend to prefer doing it themselves as opposed to taking every young colt to the vets to have it done. I know of a guy that does it around here has for 40+ yrs never heard any complaints or any horse falling ill or dying as a result. Just an option you might have if nothing else follows through


----------



## DixiesPaintedNova (Nov 18, 2008)

Bryan-College Station 

Home of the Aggies!! WHOOP!


----------



## LeahKathleen (Mar 5, 2009)

stacieandtheboys said:


> Where in Texas are you gals? I am in Abilene





DixiesPaintedNova said:


> Bryan-College Station
> 
> Home of the Aggies!! WHOOP!


I am just south of Houston, but my boyfriend and my brother live in College Station, so I am there almost every weekend! That's so cool, I'm moving there this summer. :] Where do you ride up there?

Also, great idea on the SPCA, definitely calling them tomorrow.

Thank you so much for everyone's help!

Also, I'll post confo pics tomorrow, and you guys can tell me what you think of him.


----------



## DixiesPaintedNova (Nov 18, 2008)

Thats Awesome i board at a barn in bryan so i mainly ride there on the track or in the arena but soon if my horse is ready im gonna ride down to the baseball field. Its a great barn but tons of people are moving out.


----------



## LeahKathleen (Mar 5, 2009)

I will more than likely be bringing 1 or 2 of my horses with me, and leasing the others out down here... can you PM the name of the barn?


----------



## acey (Dec 3, 2008)

DixiesPaintedNova said:


> Well depending on where you live in texas....I would suggest that you give him to the Houston SPCA, since they would geld him and take care of all of his needs. He also wouldn't go to a "non-horsey" folk home, as the SPCA checks on the foster parents or the adoptive parents.



I LOVE ANIMAL COPS HOUSTON!!!!!!!!!!

its my favourite programme. they look like they would help out loads and find him an awesome home. AND he could be on tv. haha. 


good luck


----------



## LeahKathleen (Mar 5, 2009)

Ha ha - I hope he doesn't get put on TV... wouldn't that make me look bad, even though I'm not the one who starved him? Lol.


----------



## twogeldings (Aug 11, 2008)

My first stop would be rescues and shelters (with references, lots of them) to see if anyone there would take him. 
I feel sorry for the little guy...but I have to agree, keeping a aggressive little stud pony about (a grade at that) is not a good idea :shock:

I really love my rescue...but thats a rescue I would have to say 'no' to. I'll take in geldings, I'll take in mares. But stallions? Nu uh, nooo way.


----------



## LeahKathleen (Mar 5, 2009)

I feel the same way... -.- 

Trust me, he wasn't on my list of horses to add to my barn.... >.<

I left a message for the SPCA today. Haven't heard back. We'll see. 

This little brat needs to go. Right now, I feel awful, but I'm not even letting him in the barn... just feeding him in the front pasture... 

My mare is in heat, and I just can't risk them getting near each other... blah.


----------



## IheartPheobe (Feb 15, 2009)

We'd really love pics!


----------



## LeahKathleen (Mar 5, 2009)

IheartPheobe said:


> We'd really love pics!


Ha ha - my camera busted, if you would believe it, a few days after I posted this.

The screen like cracked and I need to have it replaced. I'll see if I can take a few with my phone and upload them.

UPDATE: Little Bit is being kept in my front pasture currently, as the ASPCA never returned my calls or emails, and I couldn't find a place for him. However, I think I may have found a rescue with an opening for another horse sometime in June, so I'll keep you guys updated. :]


----------



## Joshie (Aug 26, 2008)

LeahKathleen said:


> Around January, a scrawny, ill, underfed colt was left at my barn. The owners used to live on the property in a trailer/mobile home they rented out. They moved out months ago, and now I'm left with "Little Bit." They were supposed to come pick him up, but never did.
> 
> He needs to go. I do not have the time to break him, or the money to geld him.
> 
> What are some good ideas on what I can do to find him a new home. I DO NOT want to contribute to the overpopulation of grade horses, and so I am reluctant to just "give" him away to some poor family that doesn't know about horses.


It's not that expensive to geld a horse. I'd certainly think you'd be able to do that for between $150 and $300. The thing is this....I don't think you can give this boy away until you have ownership of him. I think the first thing you need to do is get ownership of this boy, geld him, and find him a good home. I'd be concerned that if you don't have the $300 to geld this boy that you might have too many horses. 

Even a horse with undescended testicles may be able to breed. If he's older, and not a baby, he may be able to breed your mares.


----------



## LeahKathleen (Mar 5, 2009)

It's a bit more expensive down here, at least in my area, to get a horse gelded - my vet charges between $500 and $600. That's a lot of money right now.

Yeah, I have the money several times over in my savings account, and it's there for emergencies, but I'd prefer not to spend it on a horse I'm not keeping, didn't ask for, and don't want. I've already spent God knows how much feeding him and trimming his feet. If I wanted six horses, I'd buy another horse.

He's currently well away from my mares, and I had him checked by a vet before everything was dropped and I was told he was safe to have in the pasture - that yes, he was older, but not sexually mature. On top of that, all my mares have since been to the vet for check ups, and they aren't pregnant.

I'd prefer to exhaust the rest of my resources before spending 600 bucks on a horse I'm not keeping.

I have a 5 horses that I take good care of - please don't tell me that I have to many simply because I can't drop $600 to have a horse I'm not keeping gelded.

As for getting ownership, the horse has been abandoned. They were given ample time to come pick him up, and he was left on my property. If they wanted ownership, they've had five months now to claim it. I am fairly certain if, for some reason, the previous owners decided to sue me, that argument would stand up in court.

If for whatever reason this rescue falls through in June, I'll shell out the money to have him gelded and give him away. But if there's a chance that I can save that money, and still find him a home, I'm going to do it.


----------



## Cat (Jul 26, 2008)

Call the county and ask them what the abandonment laws are. Each place has a little different law on when and how something can be considered "abandoned". The call shouldn't take but a few minutes, but it could save you a lot of aggervation in the future. They may tell you that you are good to go, or you may have to do certain steps before you are good to go. Once you know you legally have an "abandoned" animal - then you can sell him. 

I would shop around - $600 is extremely high for gelding, but a written gelding contract for a new owner could be a decent route to go. I would also really try the SPCA again - they are probably busy so it will most likely be on your shoulders to keep calling them if you want something done.


----------



## Whipple (Feb 2, 2009)

Wow, June is a long time to wait. Until then are you planning on working with him at all? Even just on the ground stuff.


----------



## LeahKathleen (Mar 5, 2009)

My vet has always charged an arm and a leg. For some reason, where I live, vets in the area are either really sketchy or the charge your first born child. It's insane.

I've left a couple messages for the SPCA, as well as emails, but I suppose I'll keep trying. The rescue I found isn't far, and they said they would take him and geld him, provided a spot opens up next month. I'll keep that spot reserved unless I hear something back from the SPCA - I'll call them again a few times anyway.

I will definitely call the county, but I can't imagine any abandonment laws in which I would be obligated to care for an animal left on my property for any longer than a few weeks or even a few months. It's been over 5 months, so hopefully that's long enough for him to be "mine" so I can move him to a home that has a place for him.


----------



## LeahKathleen (Mar 5, 2009)

Whipple said:


> Wow, June is a long time to wait. Until then are you planning on working with him at all? Even just on the ground stuff.


He gets lunged a few times a week, but other than that I don't have the time to do much with him - again, if I had wanted to break a complete greenbean, I'd have bought one. However, he leads, ties, backs, lunges, stands for farrier and to be wormed.

He has some serious neglect issues that I can't work through by myself. He desperately needs a new home with someone who has more time for him than I do, and can work through his issues.

ETA: He isn't big enough to be ridden by me or anyone I know and trust to break a horse, so on the ground work is really all I can do with him anyway.


----------



## Joshie (Aug 26, 2008)

LeahKathleen said:


> I will definitely call the county, but I can't imagine any abandonment laws in which I would be obligated to care for an animal left on my property for any longer than a few weeks or even a few months. It's been over 5 months, so hopefully that's long enough for him to be "mine" so I can move him to a home that has a place for him.


I would certainly think you could gain ownership so that you can sell this horse. I'd just be very afraid that this could come to bite you in the behind later if you don't do that. I think $600 is an awful lot to geld a horse. Can you take him to a vet? 

I guess I misunderstood your earlier comment. I thought you didn't have the money at all to geld the horse and that concerned me (especially considering it could be as little as $150 in some areas). I'd be really, really ticked if someone abandoned a horse on my property. But I don't want them to accuse you of stealing their horse and selling it. You may need to write up a bill for board and the cost of the care you've already given.


----------



## LeahKathleen (Mar 5, 2009)

Sorry for my hostility Joshie - I guess I didn't make my post clear enough. I pride myself in how I care for my horses, and I guess I got upset.

Yes, I'm thinking that I will happily write up a bill of expenses that have already come out of my pocket for this little guy.


----------



## Whipple (Feb 2, 2009)

LeahKathleen said:


> He gets lunged a few times a week, but other than that I don't have the time to do much with him - again, if I had wanted to break a complete greenbean, I'd have bought one.


I totally understand. I'd be so ticked off if I were you.

If the rescue ended up not having an open spot in June, what would your options be? I'm being pessimistic, I know. But I'm a planner. ;-)


----------



## LeahKathleen (Mar 5, 2009)

If the rescue falls through, I'm shelling out the money to get him gelded, and giving him away as a project. 

The reason I'm not just giving him away now is because I don't want someone somehow accidentally (or worse, purposefully) breeding him or something - then I would feel horribly guilty for being indirectly responsible for another poor little grade foal that no one wants.


----------



## ohmyitschelle (Aug 23, 2008)

Where I graze my horses, it's been knowing as the local dumping ground in the past. The amount of horses that haven't been mine and I've cared for down there is up towards a dozen now. 
We just recently had a beautiful grey crossbred abandoned on the property. He was reckless with all our fencing, would even go through electric - anything for attention. He injured himself and so I took him in, helped him back to being healthy again with my own money. When he felt better, he was back to breaking through my fencing again and everyone elses. When he started to become a nuisance to our horses as well, he gained the "dog tucker" sign above his head from all the other grazers. As much as he was a pain, I didn't want that to happen, and so I worked with the landowner and what little details of the loser owner she had, to sort out ownership of him to my best friend who's more than thrilled with him and he now has a forever home with. 
The owner never actually followed through with anythign, and there's not much you can do when they just disappear. If I were you, I'd keep all your costs, document any further actions from the owners, and etc so your butt is covered. It's all that can be done when a negligent owner. We were lucky that one of the grazers' hubby is a lawyer and we were able to give him a couple of legal letters stating what would happen if the horse was not removed.
If they wish to take it up in court you will have witnesses, and bills directed to the care of this horse. I highly doubt they will though, sounds like they've done a runner and left you with the colt. 
All the best Leah.
x


----------



## LeahKathleen (Mar 5, 2009)

Glad that your rescue story worked out wonderfully - it's great when horses get a loving home.

I appreciate the kind wishes. I hope that I am able to place him with someone who can turn his little life around.


----------



## Joshie (Aug 26, 2008)

LeahKathleen said:


> Sorry for my hostility Joshie - I guess I didn't make my post clear enough. I pride myself in how I care for my horses, and I guess I got upset.
> 
> .





LeahKathleen said:


> If the rescue falls through, I'm shelling out the money to get him gelded, and giving him away as a project.
> 
> The reason I'm not just giving him away now is because I don't want someone somehow accidentally (or worse, purposefully) breeding him or something - then I would feel horribly guilty for being indirectly responsible for another poor little grade foal that no one wants.


One of the dangers of the internet is that it can be difficult to communicate clearly as we have only words, not expressions and tone of voice. I'm sorry I came off as being critical. 

It sounds like you're trying to be responsible. I just would really hate for this to bite you in the nether regions. Please get legal ownership of this horse. If you don't have this your rescue may not take the horse and this might end up costing you more than it should due to legal costs.


----------



## LeahKathleen (Mar 5, 2009)

I will be calling the county today and finding out what exactly I need to do to "own" him.

Thanks for everyone's help. :]


----------



## LeahKathleen (Mar 5, 2009)

*UPDATE*

I called the county and got the OK to rehome Little Bit on the grounds that the previous owners were given ample time to pick him up, and he was left on my property.

AND this Saturday, the rescue that said they'd take him in June called - a spot opened up! I trailered him there on Sunday afternoon. The place looked really clean, lots of space, not too many horses. The horses there looked healthy or on their way there. 

The lady at the rescue told me that as soon as I'd confirmed that he was coming, they scheduled him an appointment at the vet for Tuesday morning (today) for an all over check up, and he should be getting gelded as soon as possible. :]

SO everything worked out wonderfully - yay!

Thanks to all who helped me out. :]


----------



## Whipple (Feb 2, 2009)

Yay! That's awesome and so great to hear.
Do you have any pics though? If not I'm assuming the rescue will eventually. Where'd he go?


----------



## LeahKathleen (Mar 5, 2009)

He went to a little place right near me, about a 30 minutes drive. I found their flyer at my vet's office.

I only have pics on my phone, and I can't get them uploaded, but I'll try to get some from the rescue as soon as I can. :]

I have to say, by the end of the time I had him, he was looking pretty beefy (in a small 10hh pony kind of way.) Lol.


----------



## Whipple (Feb 2, 2009)

OMG, he was only 10 hh? I was thinking more 13 hands, but he's way smaller, haha. I'd love to see pics, though I can wait.


----------



## LeahKathleen (Mar 5, 2009)

Nope - he was only about 8hh when they left him. After I started feeding him he grew about 8 inches, and was still growing. He was probably more like 10.2hh when he left me.

I promise I'll upload pics as soon as I can get them. :]


----------



## ohmyitschelle (Aug 23, 2008)

Awww I'm so thrilled Leah to hear of your good news!!!
x


----------



## Tayz (Jan 24, 2009)

Aww it's great that you were able to get rid of him in a nice way but not send him to slaughter or anything. 
Most people would have just given up and probaly ditched him.
I'd love to see pici's too


----------



## stacieandtheboys (Jan 6, 2009)

So glad everything worked out!!!


----------

